# Knights Arm and civillians ??



## 8'Duece (May 18, 2010)

What is with Knights  and civillians ?  I know this is old news to the BTDT crowd but what gives with just asking a question and ordering something from their inventory ? :uhh:


The first number I call to inquire about the particular pieces that I want the lady gives me the brush off and gives me two phone numbers that supposedly for _Civillian pukes_ neither of which are even in service. 

I call her back and get the same snooty voice and she say's "I'll transfer you to Government sales"  :doh:

A girl named Christy answers, she quickly get's me to where I need to be on their site and directs me to the items that I want to purchase.  

Christy however is pleasant and tells me "if you ever need anymore help just call my extension" 

Knights still does not want your business, in my opinion.


----------



## peefyloo (May 18, 2010)

I've had the same experience. My one and only purchase with them was irritating. After their bullshit, I'll never stray away from Noveske.


----------



## Rock42 (May 19, 2010)

You would think with the economy they would be very happy to take your money..  I dont know how minutes on my roshan i have been stuck on hold @ .25 a minute trying to call customer care etc. , and they give so much shit asking to ship to APOs.


----------



## 7point62 (May 21, 2010)

Company-wide elitist attitude. No doubt they get their share of bubba's looking for "silencers" and the like, but if you're pissing off serious private buyers [with an unknown quantity of possible connections and referrals], you've got your head too far up your own ass.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 21, 2010)

If you can get past the *Gate Keeper* and speak with Christy you'll get your shit.  Other than that, they've blown me off several times regarding the purchase of an SR15 Stoner rifle. 

It's a semi auto rifle, why the hassle ? :uhh:...........................................because I'm not ordering 100 of the them.


----------



## AWP (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like I'd take my business elsewhere....which this thread has now convinced me to not even look at their products.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 22, 2010)

Not like it's bad stuff, it's excellent product, just getting somebody to actually treat you like a human being is sometimes, let's say difficult. 


You can order the accessories stuff right online, but forget about talking suppressors and rifles. :uhh: 

First time I purchased a suppressor from them I actually remember the guy yawning in the phone as I asked him some questions. 

And, I apparently purchased the last set of _Toupe_ 11 rib rail panels they had.  I can't find them anywhere else in stock online.


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2010)

If they want to treat someone like crap and I can buy it from a company who won't? The only asshole my paycheck finances is ME.


----------



## Centermass (May 22, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> And, I apparently purchased the last set of _Toupe_ 11 rib rail panels they had.  I can't find them anywhere else in stock online.



Your Google Foo is weak my son: http://www.kingopticusa.com/product_p/kac95047-t.htm

So is your spelling...........*TAUPE*


----------



## 7point62 (May 22, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> because I'm not ordering 100 of the them.




Exactly.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 22, 2010)

Centermass said:


> Your Google Foo is weak my son: http://www.kingopticusa.com/product_p/kac95047-t.htm
> 
> So is your spelling...........*TAUPE*



Oh well, it's fucking Flat Dark Earth.  Why Knights calls it "Taupe" is beyond me, or maybe it's because it is actually "Taupe" 

Thanks for the link, I may order some of the 6 rib panels too.

ETA:  They also have the SR15 upper with URX II rail system with the E3 bolt carrier group and integral front flip up sight and Cold Forged Hammer military profile barrel, chome lined, and the rear 200-600 meter flip up sight. Decent price at $1395


Credit card ? No, no, no, no.................................maybe


----------



## peefyloo (May 23, 2010)

At the end of the day... they are a business with an elitist business mindset.

They jacked me around for a matter of hours in a span of two days trying to get shit worked out. Went to Noveske and LWRCi and never looked back. It's a shame too... not sure what happened. Up until about a couple years ago they were a fine company from what I've heard from others in the same situtation.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 24, 2010)

Apparently Knights has made their SR15 E3 upper, complete with enhanced bolt and carrier and charger and both front and rear sights available to online vendors and FFL's. A stand alone product as it where. 

We'll see just how many are actually available at the usual places online. 


I'm betting their going to limit this production, one way or the other.


----------



## policemedic (May 24, 2010)

peefyloo said:


> Went to Noveske and LWRCi and never looked back.


 
The folks at LWRCi are good people and put out great rifles.  I had the opportunity to spend the day at their plant and blow off a lot of their ammo, and I left impressed.  Shortly thereafter, I was somewhat poorer too...funny how that happens.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 24, 2010)

policemedic said:


> The folks at LWRCi are good people and put out great rifles.  I had the opportunity to spend the day at their plant and blow off a lot of their ammo, and I left impressed.  Shortly thereafter, I was somewhat poorer too...funny how that happens.



Thus far no complaints for my M6A2 6.8 SPC rifle.  Excellent boomstick.


----------

